# Doggie Sitting and Disciplining



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

So Jason and I are doggie sitting for my coworker who's getting married this weekend. We have his Silky/Yorkie (Mu) and Shih Tzu (Bob) until March 22nd. (They're super cute, and I'll be sure to post pictures!) My problem is Mu has serious food aggression. He won't let Linus in the kitchen when the food bowls are down, and he bit Linus in the face last night during dinner! This is NOT acceptable at our house. Linus is an only baby, and he's very submissive. I had to feed him breakfast in the bathroom with me this morning.









My question is, how do I go about discipling a dog that's not my own? I mean, I guess they're mine for the week, but I don't know how (or IF) they reprimand the boys. Last night I told Mu, "BAD DOG" in a very mean voice, and now he cowers everytime I walk into the room. I don't want them to be afraid of me, but I don't want them mistreating Duff all week. 

We let Duff sleep in bed with us last night, to let him know he's still our special boy. We'll probably do so for the rest of the week. I just don't know what to do...


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I was actually going to post a question about dog sitting because I have my friend's Yorkie with me until Monday and I have been having some problems too. I will be curious to see the posts!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> So Jason and I are doggie sitting for my coworker who's getting married this weekend. We have his Silky/Yorkie (Mu) and Shih Tzu (Bob) until March 22nd. (They're super cute, and I'll be sure to post pictures!) My problem is Mu has serious food aggression. He won't let Linus in the kitchen when the food bowls are down, and he bit Linus in the face last night during dinner! This is NOT acceptable at our house. Linus is an only baby, and he's very submissive. I had to feed him breakfast in the bathroom with me this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I frankly think that the best answer is the simplest. As he is not your dog and this situation is only temporary I would separate them around food. We had similar problems with foster dogs and food and frankly you won't have time to "fix" him. Even if you did get him under control while he is with you, if his owner doesn't keep up with it, the problem will be the same again. 

However, my suggestion for dogs that are like this is to remind them that you are the one who controls the food. You start this by making them sit and stay or do a down stay before they are given the food. This is the basis of the Nothing in Life is Free program someone else on the boards was advocating. Training the dog that you have control over the food might also involve teaching the dogs to obey a leave it command. This is done on leash. You let the dog see food on the floor but don't allow them close enough to get it. If they listen to you and leave it by giving their attention to you, then you would reward them with an even better tasting treat. 

For getting the dogs to eat in the same area, again on leash, you would also start by feeding them separately, but gradually moving the feeding areas closer over time. If a problem occurs then you have the problem dog on leash and could correct them and practice the control techniques.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I separate my own dogs for feeding. Our Cairn got upset with Coco one day and started a fight with her because Coco was into Dixie's food. Scared me to death, so each dog has her own food bowl and eating place. Dixie's is in the laundry room, and Coco's is in our bathroom. No more dog fights, because the doors are shut when both dogs are loose in the house.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you for the feeding advice. I've continued feeding Duff in the bathroom area. I just feel so bad for him. Since we've had the other 2 dogs, he's been very timid and extremely attached to me. I'm continuing to keep them separated during the day, but at night the 2 gang up on him, chase him, and just pester him. I'm stuck with a Duff on my lap, and 2 little terrors for the rest of the week.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay, call me mean, but I'd be locking those two lil demons up if they were ganging up on Angel in her own home! Sorry... bad response, I know.


----------

